# Horn Template



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

Does anybody have a rough template that I could copy and print out to begin planning with? I'm gonna go with ES horns, most likely the full size bodies, but I'd like to look at the mini's as well. I've thought about creating a template out of foam from the printout. I'd use this to plan out mounting points. Car is a E90 BMW 328i sedan.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There is a rough template of the minihorn somewhere in this subsection...I know, I asked for it . I don't remember which post, but if you search my name in this subsection you will find it.


----------



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

I searched for template here but didn't see. I'll try your name too...thanks for the help!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/128743-mini-horn-favor.html


----------



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

Ha, I found it about the same time you posted your link.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

HulkSmash said:


> Does anybody have a rough template that I could copy and print out to begin planning with? I'm gonna go with ES horns, most likely the full size bodies, but I'd like to look at the mini's as well. I've thought about creating a template out of foam from the printout. I'd use this to plan out mounting points. Car is a E90 BMW 328i sedan.


Please post pics of your install . 21 years ago I got my first set and the same people that are on here helped me get them set up right. They really are amazing sounding speakers best of luck .


----------

